# Trying my first brisket tomorrow...



## bernarc (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm excited to try my first brisket tomorrow. I have a small 6lb flattie. 


The only issue I'm worried about is it is supposed to be very, very hot tomorrow. The last time I smoked in that type of heat, the smoker ran a little warmer than I would have liked. 

My smoking area gets a lot of sunlight, so I'm wondering how dangerous do you think it would be to set up the smoker in the corner of the patio right by the house, in order to cut down on the direct sunlight? If I direct the outside vent away from the house, do you think it would be okay?


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 26, 2015)

If there's even a question that you could burn your house down as a result of smoking, I'd say don't do it. No  cut of meat is worth your home.


----------



## bernarc (Jul 26, 2015)

That's what I figured...

How do people create shade when smoking in hot, sunny conditions?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2015)

What are smoking with? I have an electric ( MES40 ) and it is on a utility cart right up against the house. Of course the smoker is insulated and the exterior barely gets warm after several hours of smoking. A Canopy is a common sunblock, even a Table Umbrella that can be moved and tilted as needed will work fine...JJ


----------



## smokingma (Aug 4, 2015)

I use one of the bbq gazebos.  Walmart sells them and it helps so much when the sun is beaming down. No danger of burning unless you have 5 ft flameups.


----------

